# looking into scooters...



## jeff330i (Feb 2, 2002)

can anyone shed insight?

looking at these guys:
http://www.piaggiousa.com/scooters.php#/overview/Piaggio BV TOURER 250

http://powersports.honda.com/2010/sh150i.aspx

TIA!


----------



## Rmart (Feb 20, 2002)

If I bought a scooter it would be a Vespa.


----------



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

jeff330i said:


> can anyone shed insight?
> 
> looking at these guys:
> http://www.piaggiousa.com/scooters.php#/overview/Piaggio BV TOURER 250
> ...


Although nice, I think the Piaggio is horrendously over-priced. If I were buying a scooter I would go for the Honda Ruckus. I think its coo las hell.

Link --->http://powersports.honda.com/2009/ruckus.aspx


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

I likes the ruckus too, cept my legs be too long lol I can't turn it at all


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

I had a '08 Vespa GTS.

4 valve, water cooled, tons of storage.
Comfortable and unfatiguing at 65-80 mph. 
70+ mpg
Did a few 250 mi day trips with my biker buddies - no problem.

Honestly it was much more comfortable at speed than my H-D.
Not kidding.


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

Scooters are the way to go.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

mullman said:


> I had a '08 Vespa GTS.
> 
> 4 valve, water cooled, tons of storage.
> Comfortable and unfatiguing at 65-80 mph.
> ...


You got rid of it:dunno:


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Double-S said:


> Scooters are the way to go.


Mine gets me to work back and forth here in Taipei


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

stylinexpat said:


> You got rid of it:dunno:


Yep, got an offer I couldn't refuse.
I'll prob get a Vespa LX150 this summer though.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

mullman said:


> Yep, got an offer I couldn't refuse.
> I'll prob get a Vespa LX150 this summer though.


That was a nice scooter and now you want to downgrade to a LX150:dunno: You should have kept it. I want one of those for myself here in Taipei.


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

how much do used scooters go for? like.. the vespa gts? what size engine would i want? i don't want a slow poke but i'm not looking for a crotch rocket. something to just get around (most likely from home to the bridge to get into nyc).


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

chivas said:


> how much do used scooters go for? like.. the vespa gts? what size engine would i want? i don't want a slow poke but i'm not looking for a crotch rocket. something to just get around (most likely from home to the bridge to get into nyc).


The Vespa GTS 250 is probably the best for you.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

chivas said:


> how much do used scooters go for? like.. the vespa gts? what size engine would i want? i don't want a slow poke but i'm not looking for a crotch rocket. something to just get around (most likely from home to the bridge to get into nyc).


A new GTS is $5999, LX150 $4199 (or so).
Check Craiglist though if you want to save a few bucks, tons of used stuff out there ...

People will say the Vespa cost too much, but the quality is excellent.

vespausa.com


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

what is the service like for a scooter? change oil often? suspension? any modifications so i can put a "trunk" even with 2 people?


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

chivas said:


> what is the service like for a scooter? change oil often? suspension? any modifications so i can put a "trunk" even with 2 people?


Piaggio/Vespa will be 600 'break-in' service then every 2500-5000 or so depending on model.

Y, I had a trunk on my GTS and my wife and I could ride it together. The trunk doubles as the passenger backrest.
Four rear suspension settings to preload for passenger, etc.

I used to take it to the grocery store all the time - very handy, could get 2 gal containers+ in the topcase (trunk), not to mention the underseat storage.
In addition you still have a lockable glovebox up front for small personal items.
Vespas are well thought out.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

chivas said:


> what is the service like for a scooter? change oil often? suspension? any modifications so i can put a "trunk" even with 2 people?


Better yet, get one of these 

http://vespausa.com/scooters.php#/home/Vespa GTS 300 Super


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

^^^ Yummy the Super!


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

anyone know anything about a Prego 150cc's? there's one by me but i'm not sure where or who makes it. I see a lot of Chinese scooters on craigslist but i'm skipping out on them even though the prices aren't bad and you can always haggle the "it's a pos chinese bike" angle. lol...

but i would like something durable as i am the durability tester kind of guy.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

they seem rather pricey, but I suppose it's the norm ...


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

TeamM3 said:


> they seem rather pricey, but I suppose it's the norm ...


Like the Mini Cooper S


----------



## TofuTurkey (Mar 15, 2009)

(Okay last OT post)

I thought about the three wheels, and I think it will be really, really fun if I can change the wheels to fat ones, and drive around on the beach/dirt paths/snow. Like an ATV. Then I searched some more, and it turns out the company primarily makes ATV:










http://www.can-am.brp.com/


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

cagoguy said:


> I'd consider it if Illinois would make talking on cell phones illegal while driving.


or put on make-up! there was a lady recently on a bike who was rear ended because the lady behind was "driving" was actually putting on nail polish and didn't stop at the red light. full speed.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Piaggio has a few 3 wheelers too, not as cool looking, but also not as expensive, this top MP3 500 model is $8900 MSRP, probably more stable for older or less physically capable riders

http://www.piaggiousa.com/scooters.php#/overview/Piaggio MP3 500


----------



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

mullman said:


> You'll be a speedbump in ATL - that thing goes 35 mph downhill with a tailwind.
> 
> Obviously you can hop it up, but 45-47 is the max I have seen posted.
> 
> Although it is durable, there is a thread on the Ruckus forums about a guy that has ridden one across the country...


Yeahhhh... my quest for a Ruckus ended immediately when I found out about the 40mph top speed. For some reason I was under the impression that they went 80.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

PhilipWOT said:


> Yeahhhh... my quest for a Ruckus ended immediately when I found out about the 40mph top speed. For some reason* I was under the impression that they went 80*.


Obviously you have not seen one close up and in person yet.
You would NOT want to be on one at 80 mph - it is tiny.

Honda used to make a Ruckus 250 (bigger in every regard) but apparently it was discontinued. Shame, had a decent following on the ADV forum.


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

heres hondas link. this one has 82 morre cc's than my ninja500. i heard that can reach 80 mph.
http://powersports.honda.com/2009/silver-wing.aspx


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

Honestly, I wouldn't be messing around with those rinky-dink things. Not enough cc's/hp to get out of the way of its own shadow. You need something with ballz, especially if you're going to take it on the freeways.

You'd need something that can cruise at highway speeds without it sounding like it's going to blow up. Something that gets around 56 mpg. Something that looks cool, yet functions as a "legitimate" two-wheeler.

Something like this:










Plus, you could carry a passenger and more bags of groceries SAFELY than those Vespa-wannabes. :dunno:

Then, when you have enough funds, make it look like its Gixxer brethren:


----------



## jeff330i (Feb 2, 2002)

i have no intentions on taking it on the freeway. i will use it only in pasadena, california for getting to work, getting groceries/takeout, and going to the gym.

the vespa styling is a bit retro to me. looks mildly "bubbly" as well. does anyone here own one or can shed insight on the differences between different scooters? fun/performance/reliability/cost of ownership input would be greatly appreciated. I went to a large dealership and of course the salesman was trying to get me to purchase the vespa 300 super (most expensive) scooter.


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

jeff330i said:


> i have no intentions on taking it on the freeway. I will use it only in pasadena, california for getting to work, getting groceries/takeout, and going to the gym.
> 
> The vespa styling is a bit retro to me. Looks mildly "bubbly" as well. Does anyone here own one or can shed insight on the differences between different scooters? Fun/performance/reliability/cost of ownership input would be greatly appreciated. I went to a large dealership and of course the salesman was trying to get me to purchase the vespa 300 super (most expensive) scooter.


+1


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

I could not recommend Vespa enough.
Anything 150cc+ is fine for around town and a jaunt on 55 mph roads.
For longer time on the highway definitely 250cc+
65-80 mph (GTS) for gas tanks (2.4g) at a time? No problem.

I plan on getting a new 150cc Vespa this summer after selling my GTS in March.
Sure it's more expensive, but....I just didn't like the look of the regular Piaggio or Silverwing stuff, sorry.
I like the retro look of the Vespas, which has very little plastic - mostly metal.
It's classic.

Just know if you are going to be riding these machines with great regularity you will go through tires much faster than a motorcycle (more rotations due to small wheel size). If you are not doing your own wrenching, service varies considerably from dealer to dealer.
THAT is where they make their money, not on selling you a scooter.

Gotta love the storage!


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

mullman said:


> I could not recommend Vespa enough.
> Anything 150cc+ is fine for around town and a jaunt on 55 mph roads.
> For longer time on the highway definitely 250cc+
> 65-80 mph (GTS) for gas tanks (2.4g) at a time? No problem.
> ...


how much are tires nad how hard is it to change them?

i would like something that can do a bit of highways simply because i don't want it to be straining to do 40 on local roads when the top speed is 45.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

chivas said:


> how much are tires nad how hard is it to change them?
> 
> i would like something that can do a bit of highways simply because i don't want it to be straining to do 40 on local roads when the top speed is 45.












1. removed wheel with worn out tire.
2. take same to motorcycle/scooter shop along with new tire you bought online ($40-100)
3. $10 and 10 mins later leave with wheel with new tire installed
4. reinstall on your scooter.

If you do not feel comfortable doing this add about $60 for a shop to do all the dirty work.



A Vespa 150 with the new four valve water cooled engine will easily hold 55 mph with bursts to 60+/- all day long for tanks of gas at a time.
If you want more 'go' get the 250cc GTS or Super.


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

mullman said:


> 1. removed wheel with worn out tire.
> 2. take same to motorcycle/scooter shop along with new tire you bought online ($40-100)
> 3. $10 and 10 mins later leave with wheel with new tire installed
> 4. reinstall on your scooter.
> ...


what sells me on the vespas would be the disc brakes. some are drum and makes me wonder.

that looks easy enough. hell, if i can do the suspension on the 540, i can most definitely do this.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

chivas said:


> what sells me on the vespas would be the disc brakes. some are drum and makes me wonder.
> 
> that looks easy enough. hell, if i can do the suspension on the 540, i can most definitely do this.


Y, F+R discs.

Just order a shop manual and know how to use a torque wrench.

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

the maitiance on a bike/scooter is easy. it's no different from the work on a car. i also heard that you can buy a tune up kit, that will allow some of the slower scooters to go much faster. i would also recomend that you pick up a motorcycle driving manual form the dmv. you know the ones that you study for getting a permit. i know that you dont need to be license to ride a scooter, but you'll learn good motorcycle safety, and how to ride with out getting hurt.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

lild said:


> the maitiance on a bike/scooter is easy. it's no different from the work on a car. i also heard that you can buy a tune up kit, that will allow some of the slower scooters to go much faster.


TRUE with the old two-stroke motors w/ carbs, but the modern FI four-strokes see very little difference.



lild said:


> * i know that you dont need to be license to ride a scooter*, but you'll learn good motorcycle safety, and how to ride with out getting hurt.


FALSE.
You'll need a motorcycle endorsement to ride anything *over* 49cc [legally] on the street.
You will not need a license to ride a 49cc unit, 'liquor cycle', government mandated top speed ~ 35 mph.


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

my bad. i thought that depended on a state to state basis. i think they just passed or going to pass a law for anyone that rides a scooter to have a license. becuase of the accidents that are happening at a rapid pace because of the high volume of scooters over the pass few years. i almost hit a couple of kids last year on my motorcycle, because they didn't know the rules of the road. but i thought i would suggest getting a safety riding manual for that purpose. when your on two wheels it helps to know what to do and how to ride, reguardless of the cc engine size. 
but thanks for pointing out the mandate thing.


----------



## jeff330i (Feb 2, 2002)

mullman: went to the shop again today and looked at vespas again. once again a different salesman was telling me all about the 300 super and its the only one that should be considered... big help there...

my question is if i do not intend for highway use, is the 250 overkill? of course i like power, but would a 250 be too much for city/town commuting?


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

250 cc for city/town commuting is overkill, imo.

The only advantage for having the bigger motor is, obviously, power. You will encounter instances where you're gonna need the "holeshot" (i.e. QUICK acceleration). 

I'm not so sure that these smaller scooters can provide that. :dunno:

The only way to find out is to rent one, or see if the dealership provides demo rides.


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

mullman said:


>


Uh....do you know any civil unrest the rest of us don't know about. :eeps:


----------

